# Warning Point System Update



## jks9199

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

As a part of the transition to the Xenforo software, we have revamped the Infraction System.  Infraction Points are now called Warning Points.  One aspect of the new system is _Discouragement_.  Users who pass certain thresholds off received Warning Points may find that the software misbehaves for several days.  This is meant as a disincentive for violating the rules.   Further accumulation of points will still result in temporary suspensions or bans.

Warning Point Categories and how long until those points expire:

*  Inappropriate Content 1pt - 1 month *
*Inappropriate Language 2pts - 1 month *
*Inappropriate Behavior 3pts - 1 month *
*Inappropriate Advertising / Spam 4pts - `1 month *
*Ignoring Warnings 5 pts - 2 weeks *
*Serious Spam/Perma-Ban 30 pts - never*
We're not disclosing the point accumulation threshold or duration for the _Discouragement_ feature, but it does not last as long as the points remain active on your record.  In other words, even though the points may not expire for a month, the software _Discouragement_ is less than a month.  If you are experiencing problems and are concerned if this is the cause, you can always contact a Staff Member for assistance.  Temporary Suspensions begin at 10 points (7 days), 15 points (3 weeks), 20 points (6 months) and 25 points (permanent).

At this time, we have not found a way for a member to view their Warning Point record.  You will always be notified when you receive a Warning Point.  You may also contact any Staff Member (Moderator, Sr. Moderator, or Administrator) to find out where you stand on Warning Points.  Please be understanding if we do not respond immediately; we are volunteers and have obligations outside of MartialTalk.


----------



## Transk53

jks9199 said:


> ATTENTION ALL USERS:
> 
> As a part of the transition to the Xenforo software, we have revamped the Infraction System.  Infraction Points are now called Warning Points.  One aspect of the new system is _Discouragement_.  Users who pass certain thresholds off received Warning Points may find that the software misbehaves for several days.  This is meant as a disincentive for violating the rules.   Further accumulation of points will still result in temporary suspensions or bans.
> 
> Warning Point Categories and how long until those points expire:
> 
> *  Inappropriate Content 1pt - 1 month *
> *Inappropriate Language 2pts - 1 month *
> *Inappropriate Behavior 3pts - 1 month *
> *Inappropriate Advertising / Spam 4pts - `1 month *
> *Ignoring Warnings 5 pts - 2 weeks *
> *Serious Spam/Perma-Ban 30 pts - never*
> We're not disclosing the point accumulation threshold or duration for the _Discouragement_ feature, but it does not last as long as the points remain active on your record.  In other words, even though the points may not expire for a month, the software _Discouragement_ is less than a month.  If you are experiencing problems and are concerned if this is the cause, you can always contact a Staff Member for assistance.  Temporary Suspensions begin at 10 points (7 days), 15 points (3 weeks), 20 points (6 months) and 25 points (permanent).
> 
> At this time, we have not found a way for a member to view their Warning Point record.  You will always be notified when you receive a Warning Point.  You may also contact any Staff Member (Moderator, Sr. Moderator, or Administrator) to find out where you stand on Warning Points.  Please be understanding if we do not respond immediately; we are volunteers and have obligations outside of MartialTalk.



Yeah sure, the life of a moderator, I know that myself. Good post for everyone


----------



## Transk53

This should be a sticky


----------



## jks9199

(





Transk53 said:


> This should be a sticky


You might want to look at the forum listing... It is.   )


----------



## Transk53

jks9199 said:


> (
> You might want to look at the forum listing... It is.   )



Yeah no worries


----------

